# Time for another FUN thread - tell us about your quirks...



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Tell us all one un-prepping related "funky" thing about yourself. Nothing that will blow your opsec, nothing that will identify you... just something fun and funky and quirky.

We all have our quirks, share one of yours.

I'll go first.

I haven't spent a nickle* since 1982.

(*by nickle, I mean an actual nickle coin)


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Are you afraid to touch a nickel?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am Patrick Henry on my second go around.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I am Patrick Henry on my second go around.


Keep away from trees.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Are you afraid to touch a nickel?


Not at all. They are not venomous or anything...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Keep away from trees.


Lol. Solid advice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am an anti-social, dysfunctional veteran.
For further information, see
http://www.dysfunctionalveterans.com
:congratulatory: :rofl3:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I can only adjust volume controls and thermostats in increments of five..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You're kidding, right?
One thing I learned in the army; keep ammunition out of the hands of the enemy. Sometimes, your barracks buddies are your enemy. :21:


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Would you believe that I have a tendency to sip Bourbon and retell inappropriate tales with other Veterans on internet forums? :lol:

+2 on DV RPD. Love to get one of those medicated for your protection ball caps.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Would you believe that I have a tendency to sip Bourbon and retell inappropriate tales with other Veterans on internet forums? :lol:
> 
> +2 on DV RPD. Love to get one of those medicated for your protection ball caps.


Shit for a minute there I thought I had already posted here..+3 DV ...... and keep more Bourbon in the house than any other drink....Not so much of a story teller though because usually I cant see my keyboard...Life is just easier that way.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have been known to pull a prank or two in my time of need to have some fun .


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Believe it or not I'm really a nice guy.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Sometimes I see stuped people some of them kan't even spell have they never ben to skool?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I always take a thermos of coffee with me so I can have a decent cup. I can not remember a time when I left the house without my thermos. I am a coffeeaholic.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton,

I save my change too, not just the nickels all of it. Although recently I've been thinking about putting it through the change counter at the local bank. I plan on keeping the nickels and pre 1982 pennies. 

Years ago I started saving change just to see how quickly it would add. I planned that at the end of my change saving experiment, I'd spend it on something special. I haven't though of anything yet, but I'm pretty sure this either has to stop or at least be cashed in.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

My quirk....I'm a serious pack rat. Many items in my home or storage I haven't had a use for in YEARS...but I keep thinking I "might"! Just can't seem to get to the point of selling.

My wife laughs when anyone ever asks if we will ever downsize....She knows....


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Seneca said:


> Denton,
> 
> I save my change too, not just the nickels all of it. Although recently I've been thinking about putting it through the change counter at the local bank. I plan on keeping the nickels and pre 1982 pennies.
> 
> Years ago I started saving change just to see how quickly it would add. I planned that at the end of my change saving experiment, I'd spend it on something special. I haven't though of anything yet, but I'm pretty sure this either has to stop or at least be cashed in.


My wife and I used to put ALL of our change and dollar bills in a large opaque bowl (large, small-mouth plant vase) at the end of every day. We did that for three years at one point, and I thought we might have a few hundred dollars in it. We ended up taking a luxurious vacation on the unexpected $3670 that was actually found in the bowl when we finally cashed it in.

It's a great way to save some fun money without missing it in your wallet or pocket.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Believe it or not I'm really a nice guy.


Whaaatttt?.Really?.....LOL!.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like I am old,sometimes I feel like I am older.like today,turned 60....CRAP!:frown-new:.

Actually,I am a cheap bastage.being Italian and Scotch makes me a cheap old ****.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1: I don't have any quirks that I will admit to, not even to myself.
2: And, I wish people would stop talking about me, and to me.
3: They are colliding with all the other voices in my head.
View attachment 16053

Where is my whiskey? I need my liquor! 
#*&%#*&^PGRW!##%^
I'll just bet that the gremlins stole it!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I watch the clock, like clockwork lol. I know what time it is all the time, I know precisely what time to leave for a certain destination. I have mile markes known only to me and measure distances all the time.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

When I am deep in thought.. I tend to pull my eyelashes out...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't stand for a project that I have the time and money to do wait.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Sometimes I feel like I am old,sometimes I feel like I am older.like today,turned 60....CRAP!:frown-new:.


Same age and I know what you mean...


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

When I check my doors before going to bed, I physically touch each lock and stare at to make sure it's locked. I don't jiggle the locks or put pressure on them, I just grab them with my index finger and thumb.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

For whatever reason, I save BIC lighters for the flints when spent. The whole lighter, not just the flints. I have ice cream buckets of them. What label does that put on me?  Maybe to later use in my zippos.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> For whatever reason, I save BIC lighters for the flints when spent. The whole lighter, not just the flints. I have ice cream buckets of them. What label does that put on me?  Maybe to later use in my zippos.


Zippos in a bucket....what other name but a zippo-pot-i-mus(t).. you sir are a footloose and flatulance-free...zippopotimus

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Same age and I know what you mean...


That is only 15 Celsius years
.

I wont directly touch push buttons on soap dispensers in restrooms. It bugs me to know 100's of hands that just handled going to the bathroom
that button is the first thing they push. I make a paper gasket then I'll push it! It's not fun being a germ phobe!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Tell us all one un-prepping related "funky" thing about yourself. Nothing that will blow your opsec, nothing that will identify you... just something fun and funky and quirky.
> 
> We all have our quirks, share one of yours.
> 
> ...


I have a phobia about hairy spiders. The slick looking ones dont seem to bother me. What is a mother to do? My wife is scared of all creeping things. I know she aint normal.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My dad keeps change in a jar. I obsess over some very specific thing for a month or a year and then change it. 
Hot rod truck
Competition archery 
Competition pool
Snowmobile
Quads
Jeeps
Firearms
Farming
Sluts
Work
Have all consumed me at one point for a period of time.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

I buy guns , sneak them in the house and hide them in my safe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

When I walk into a room with a man in it, most of the time he just automatically drops his pants. sometimes the women do too.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> When I walk into a room with a man in it, most of the time he just automatically drops his pants. sometimes the women do too.


:Yikes:



SDF880 said:


> That is only 15 Celsius years
> .
> 
> I wont directly touch push buttons on soap dispensers in restrooms. It bugs me to know 100's of hands that just handled going to the bathroom
> that button is the first thing they push. I make a paper gasket then I'll push it! It's not fun being a germ phobe!


When using a public restroom (which I try to avoid like the plague), I wash my hands and then use the paper towels I dried them with to grab the door handle and open the door. When the door is open, I toss the paper towels toward the trash can. if it makes it fine, if not, well... bye.

I once worked where I could see and used the same restroom as a close-by restaurant. You'd be shocked to know how many of their employees do not wash. I would watch a half dozen of them (both cooks and waiters/waitresses) go in and come out and when I went in there would be no paper towels in the trash. There is no blow dryer in there either.

I don't like to eat out much.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I like to have a project that I want to start of any description, jump on eBay and buy what I need for it and get sick of it after a few days.

I have stuff everywhere, post shtf I won't be bored many activities to pick from.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a door and lock checker. Every night I check all doors and locks before going upstairs to retire. Still, I will come back down later in the night and check them again, all the while knowing I had checked them before. I don't sleep much.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I wear tinfoil underwear to sheild my important bits from the cellular radiation that is emitted by cell phones. 

I dont keep a cell phone in my pocket. Ever.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

every clock in the house has to be exactly the same


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> When I walk into a room with a man in it, most of the time he just automatically drops his pants. sometimes the women do too.


I know what you mean. I feel like I've seen more genitals than could possibly remember a face to go with them.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Sometimes I feel like I am old,sometimes I feel like I am older.like today,turned 60....CRAP!:frown-new:.
> 
> Actually,I am a cheap bastage.being Italian and Scotch makes me a cheap old ****.


Happy birthday oldguy


----------



## Novis (Nov 15, 2015)

~I don't like bananas. It's a texture thing for me. I could eat them up until I was about 11 and then I started hating them.
~I don't eat much meat. I never saw the big deal about it. Some people say a meal is not a meal without meat and I could get along happily without it.
~I am a cheapskate.
~I fear snails/slugs. 
~I can't sleep unless my feet are covered.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

If I open a box of ammo and don't shoot it all - the remaining ammo has to be redistributed in the styrofoam holder in a cross or symmetrical geometric pattern. It helps to avoid bad things from happening. Don't ask why. I don't know.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I am not a fan of cities or tourists.
I dream about bacon. Lots and lots of bacon.
If I were ever to be stranded without coffee, I would be lost.


----------

